# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > پروژه Mono >  GTK# چيست؟

## aminkk

سلام

واقعاً مونو جالب بود و خيلي ازش خوش اومد اما يه چيزي رو نفهميدم اين GTK# چي هستش؟ايا تو اين محيط بايد برنامه نويسي كرد؟

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

یه toolkit که بهت اجازه میده با مونو برنامه هایی بنویسی که برای UI از +GTK استفاده می کنن (یه binding هست برای GTK )

----------


## complexcoding

خيلي از زبان ها اولشون پسوند مونو دارن ؟ حالا اين مونو چي هست؟

----------

